# ساعدوني في الرفع الصناعيArtificial Lift



## alphamew (28 فبراير 2010)

*ساعدوني في الرفع الصناعيArtificial Lift 


أنا أحتاج بعض الدروس الي تشرحلي عن الرفع الصناعي Artificial Lift و بالأخص Gas left and beam pump لأنه عندي تدريب في شركة Schlumberger و محتاج أكون فاهم كل شي عشان أكون عارف كل شي و يفكرو يوظفوني 

رجاء ساعدوني ببعض الدروس*


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام
http://www.4shared.com/file/17561181/81da6fba/vocational_training_series_-_g.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/101996730/44ff96c4/gas_lift_design_guide.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/212210912/294a7a78/Gas_lift.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/224201323/1074e0f7/Brown_K_E_and_Beggs_H_D_-_The_.html?s=
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/150167165/75479db5/02_5_HO_Artificial_Lift_System.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/116415589/4a05ea24/ROD_Pump_Manual.html?s=1
وفقك الله


----------



## alphamew (1 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلاو بارك الله فيك و يسر لكل كل أمورك
و جزاك بالخير أضعافا و آلاف مؤلفة من الثواب و الأجر*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز:
تعتبر شركة شلومبرجر من الشركات الرائدة والمتميزة في مجال الرفع الصناعي ، وقد زرت موقع هذه الشركة وأستفدت منه كثيرا في هذا المجال .. لذا أنصحك بزيارته:
www.slb.com
هذا الرابط من نفس الموقع ، عن الرفع بالغاز Gas Lift:
http://www.slb.com/*******/services/artificial/gas/index.asp?
وهذا الرابط هو عن Beam Pump
www.slb.com/media/services/artificial/monitoring/phoenix_select_cts.pdf


----------



## alphamew (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ولكن الرابط الثاني لايعمل

من أين يمكنني الحصول على ملف فيديو يحوي شرحا ثلاثي الأبعاد عن الرفع الصناعي Artificial Lift 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 مارس 2010)

alphamew قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> ولكن الرابط الثاني لايعمل
> 
> من أين يمكنني الحصول على ملف فيديو يحوي شرحا ثلاثي الأبعاد عن الرفع الصناعي artificial lift
> ...


 أخي العزيز الرابط الثاني شغال ...


----------



## ammar1978 (29 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## salehzaabi (6 مايو 2011)

*stuffing box beam pump*

Dear all
Can any one help in getting more details about stuffing box leakage in beam pump
thanks


----------

